# Papillary Carcinoma Diagnosis Today ...



## OhGee (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi,

This afternoon I received the results from the FNA.

I have papillary carcinoma in a nodule located on my right thyroid lobe and am scheduled to see a surgeon on November 25th.

Today, the Dr. told me that the surgeon may want to do a CT scan prior to the surgery to determine exactly where the cancer is located and whether or not it has spread to anywhere else (lymph nodes). Then he said that he may not require a CT and will possibly schedule the surgery without it.

The Dr said that the surgeon will remove the nodule/cancer, send it to be tested and after that he will know what stage of cancer I'm dealing with.

I guess I'm wondering what to expect and whether or not anyone can think of any questions that are important for me to ask.

Thanks again for your advice and support.

Carrie


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm closing this thread since the exact same thread is in the Thyroid Cancer section and posters have already commented. Thanks!


----------

